# Sicherheit in der Wathose



## vermesser (28. Januar 2016)

Sehr interessantes Video: http://www.angelpiloten.de/video/kann-man-mit-einer-wathose-ertrinken-2503


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sicherheit in der Wathose*

Danke, ich versteh kein Wort #6
aber denke das meine Hose somit "sicher" ist ...
michi


----------



## immerfänger (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Sicherheit in der Wathose*

..... bei dem Video bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen!! Wie kann man einen Dreh in der Badeanstalt machen und mit z.B. der Ostsee vergleichen. Wer schon mal ordentlich Salzwasser geschluckt hat, weiß was da abgeht. Kaltes Wasser und das Boot bleibt auch nicht auf der Stelle... und dann auch noch alleine im Boot! Das kannst Du vergessen! Eine Wathose im Boot ist ein absolutes No-Go. Man hätte lieber zeigen sollen, dass man im Boot nie ohne Schwimmweste fahren soll! Das wäre sinnvoll gewesen ... Es ertrinken schon genug Angler, weil sie nicht richtig ausgerüstet sind und/oder nicht auf ihre Sicherheit achten.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Rosi (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sicherheit in der Wathose*

Also zuerst sollte man mal unterscheiden zwischen einer Gummihose und einer Neoprenhose. Das sind 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe. Mit Neopren hat man Auftrieb. Ich hab mich zuerst gewundert, wie der Bursche die Beine bewegt. Das geht im Neoprenanzug nicht. Da hat man keine Kontrolle drüber, die Beine treiben einfach an der Wasseroberfläche. Ich habe es ausprobiert. 
Ich komme nicht mal im Bikini ins Belly, das kippt hoch. Jedoch hatten die Jungs ein festes Belly mit Seil an den Seiten. So ein Seil ist vielleicht nicht schlecht. Werde ich im Sommer mal probieren. 
An sonsten eine tolle Anregung vom Vermesser und Danke dafür.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sicherheit in der Wathose*

Egal was wer denkt ich würde mich niemals in Wahthose in ein Belly Boot setzten 
Neopren Anzug , Rettungsweste und gut ist - wenn man dann rausfällt kann man noch einigermaßen 
schwimmen und kann (je nach Neo und Jahreszeit) relativ lange im Wasser liegen.
Ich mag es auch lieber wenn die Flossen kleiner sind und gut anliegen und ich nicht mit Gummistiefel in den Flossen steh.#h
Michi


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Sicherheit in der Wathose*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> Egal was wer denkt ich würde mich niemals in Wahthose in ein Belly Boot setzten
> Neopren Anzug , Rettungsweste und gut ist - wenn man dann rausfällt kann man noch einigermaßen
> schwimmen und kann (je nach Neo und Jahreszeit) relativ lange im Wasser liegen.
> Ich mag es auch lieber wenn die Flossen kleiner sind und gut anliegen und ich nicht mit Gummistiefel in den Flossen steh.#h
> Michi



Also Belly Boat und Wathose ist ganz üblich und generell auch kein Problem. 
Wenn die Flossen an den Füßen sind dürfte es nahezu unmöglich sein im Wasser mit dem Belly zu kentern. #6 Ich hatte schon Situationen, festsitzender Anker und kräftiges Ziehen, in denen es diesbezüglich keinerlei Bedenken gab.


----------



## Bella HT (2. März 2016)

*AW: Sicherheit in der Wathose*

Das würde ich gerne mal bei 3 Grad Wassertemperatur sehen.


----------

